

Announcing Nitrous Desktop for Mac - steveklabnik
http://blog.nitrous.io/2014/01/21/announcing-nitrous-desktop-for-mac.html

======
mark_l_watson
nitrous.io provides an interesting service. I have experimented with the free
tier and I am considering going on a paid plan. One big plus is the live
collaboration support (I have not tried it, just read about it).

One thing that I am not sure about (some clarification would be good): the
higher level paid plans are advertised to (soon) have custom domain support.
So, in addition to being a development platform, is it also meant for
deploying web apps that don't need to scale to large numbers of users?

